# Anemómetro - DAVIS VANTAGE PRO



## João Esteves (19 Jun 2020 às 20:12)

Boa Tarde a todos,

Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião e experiência pessoal sobre os anemómetros que integram as estações VP e VP2 da Davis Instruments.
Eu tenho uma excelente opinião da marca e da estação em si (VP2), tenho uma em funcionamento continuo há 16 anos, desde 2004. 
No entanto tenho tido um historial de problemas com os anemómetros, que não está em linha com a boa opinião geral que tenho da marca e da estação meteorológica (restantes sensores sem quaisquer problemas).

Instalei 2 estações, VP1 em 2004 e VP2 em 2013 e mais 5 anemómetros entretanto. Os primeiros 3 com intervalos de 2 a 3 anos entre si. O último trabalhou durante cerca de 6 anos (de 2013 até agora) e este mês instalei novamente mais um.
Invariavelmente o rolamento ou das "wind cups" ou do "wind vane" acaba por gripar e ganhar gradualmente resistência à rotação das peças, o que afecta obviamente as leituras medidas. Isto não tem acontecido de um dia para o outro mas é progressivo e acaba por limitar a vida útil do sensor.

Gostaria de saber, a quem é proprietário de uma estação VP, qual a vossa opinião, se já vos aconteceu algo do género e também se conhecem em Portugal alguma loja/empresa que faça reparação da marca.
A Gestel em Linda-a-velha é a representante e importadora da Davis, mas não efectua reparações.

Obrigado pelo vosso feed-back !


----------



## Toby (19 Jun 2020 às 20:36)

Boa tarde,

Não substitua o anemômetro se você tiver problemas com o rolamento.
Podemos substituí-lo de forma fácil e barata.
Posso consultar os membros da informação climática, é uma reparação bastante comum.
Muitas vezes uma limpeza e lubrificação é suficiente (NÃO WD40).
A minha está a funcionar desde 2011 com 3 lubrificações.


----------



## Toby (19 Jun 2020 às 21:04)

Para 6410 a partir de +/- 2014  : 27€ + 10 minutos de trabalho 

https://www.meteo-shopping.fr/Stati...-de-vitesse-du-vent-7345953-Davis-Instruments


----------



## João Esteves (20 Jun 2020 às 21:28)

Boa Noite,

Agradeço-lhe a informação enviada. Parece bastante simples a substituição do conjunto com rolamento e muito mais barato do que adquirir uma unidade completa.

Cumprimentos;


----------



## Toby (21 Jun 2020 às 06:17)

João Esteves disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Agradeço-lhe a informação enviada. Parece bastante simples a substituição do conjunto com rolamento e muito mais barato do que adquirir uma unidade completa.
> 
> Cumprimentos;



Bom dia,

Com prazer, por favor verifique o tipo de anemómetro!
O cartucho "original" Davis é apenas para anemómetros "HALL", para o tipo mais antigo "ILS" basta um simples rolamento, mas é um pouco mais complicado de substituir.
Aqui está um tutorial: https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/changement_ILS.pdf


Bom domingo


----------

